# Google Earth crashes on startup



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 28, 2011)

Googleearth crash on startup.


```
Google Earth has caught signal 11.



We apologize for the inconvenience, but Google Earth has crashed.
 This is a bug in the program, and should never happen under normal
 circumstances. A bug report and debugging data have been written
 to this text file:

    /usr/home/ember/.googleearth/crashlogs/crashlog-4eaafe46.txt

Please include this file if you submit a bug report to Google.
afe46.txtember/.googleearth/crashlogs/crashlog-4ea
```

Opening /usr/home/ember/.googleearth/crashlogs/crashlog-4eaafe46.txt


```
Major Version 6
Minor Version 0
Build Number 0003
Build Date May 17 2011
Build Time 00:40:40
OS Type 3
OS Major Version 2
OS Minor Version 6
OS Build Version 16
OS Patch Version 0
Crash Signal 11
Crash Time 1319829062
Up Time 8.37777

Stacktrace from glibc:
./libgoogleearth_free.so[0x2813a953]
./libgoogleearth_free.so[0x2813aad3]
[0xffffe007]
./libQtWebKit.so.4[0x29502da2]
./libQtWebKit.so.4[0x29502e15]
./libQtWebKit.so.4[0x29503c66]
./libQtWebKit.so.4[0x295a5f44]
./libQtWebKit.so.4[0x295a5cf1]
./libQtWebKit.so.4[0x29931e01]
./libQtWebKit.so.4[0x29931e62]
./libQtWebKit.so.4[0x29a47536]
./libQtCore.so.4(_ZN7QObject5eventEP6QEvent+0x1a7)[0x282e79c7]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN19QApplicationPrivate13notify_helperEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xac)[0x285a469c]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN12QApplication6notifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x426)[0x285af666]
./libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication14notifyInternalEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x78)[0x282d5ba8]
./libQtCore.so.4[0x28305af6]
./libQtCore.so.4(_ZN20QEventDispatcherUNIX13processEventsE6QFlagsIN10QEventLoop17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0xc7)[0x28305cb7]
./libQtGui.so.4[0x2865eeee]
./libQtCore.so.4(_ZN10QEventLoop13processEventsE6QFlagsINS_17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x49)[0x282d4b39]
./libQtCore.so.4(_ZN10QEventLoop4execE6QFlagsINS_17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x102)[0x282d4d12]
./libQtCore.so.4(_ZN16QCoreApplication4execEv+0xaf)[0x282d71bf]
./libQtGui.so.4(_ZN12QApplication4execEv+0x27)[0x285a4177]
./libgoogleearth_free.so(_ZN5earth6client11Application3runEv+0x605)[0x28144ba5]
./libgoogleearth_free.so[0x2813940b]
./libgoogleearth_free.so(earthmain+0x247)[0x2813a587]
./googleearth-bin[0x804872b]
/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe5)[0x2a49b6e5]
./googleearth-bin[0x8048671]
```

Any idea why chrash?


----------



## adamk (Oct 28, 2011)

There is some known bug between recent versions of GoogleEarth and the open source drivers.  What video card do you have?  If you are using one of the open source drivers, try setting LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT to 1 before running googleearth.  If you have AIGLX enabled in the X server, it will still be accelerated, just slower, and it shouldn't crash.

Adam


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 28, 2011)

> try setting LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT to 1 before running googleearth.


???
From my xorg.conf


```
Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	VendorName  [B]"nVidia Corporation"[/B]
	BoardName   [B]"G80 [GeForce 8800 GTX]"[/B]
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "Enable"
    Option "Render" "Enable"
EndSection
```

I use Nvidia-driver from ports.


----------



## jrkotrla (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm interested in this as well. 


```
%setenv LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT 1 
%googleearth &
[1] 87140
%Google Earth has caught signal 11.



We apologize for the inconvenience, but Google Earth has crashed.
 This is a bug in the program, and should never happen under normal
 circumstances. A bug report and debugging data have been written
 to this text file:

    /usr/home/jrkotrla/.googleearth/crashlogs/crashlog-4ead6fca.txt

Please include this file if you submit a bug report to Google.

[1]    Exit 76                       googleearth
```

my video card is 

```
drm0: <ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics> on vgapci0
```

The crashlog is here


----------



## Mustela (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello. *T*wo years later, the crash not been resolved for me. FreeBSD 9.2 with linux-f10 compatibility. I've installed *Q*t4 with *Q*t3-support.

Google Ear*t*h v6.0.3.


----------



## fernandel (Dec 3, 2013)

On my system it started. I have:

```
Google Earth
6.0.3.2197
Build Date
5/13/2011
Build Time
5:16:07 pm
Renderer
OpenGL
Operating System
Linux (2.6.16.0)
Video Driver
Mesa Project
Max Texture Size
2048x2048
Server
kh.google.com
```

but the problem is that search doesn't work:

```
Invalid HTTP request
```
I did read somewhere that the problem is version of curl.


----------



## fernandel (Mar 12, 2014)

I did install GoogleEarth 6.0.3 and it works excellent after years. It need linux_base-c6

```
Google Earth
6.0.3.2197
Build Date
5/13/2011
Build Time
5:16:07 pm
Renderer
OpenGL
Operating System
Linux (2.6.18.0)
Video Driver
Mesa Project
Max Texture Size
16384x16384
Server
kh.google.com
```


----------

